# Portfolio sur iPad



## Membre supprimé 828372 (4 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

Étudiant en Arts, je vais passé des concours dans les mois qui viennent pour différentes écoles. Je vais devoir présenter lors d'entretiens mon book, regroupant différents travaux. Une partie sera en version papier, rangée dans un carton à dessin, mais l'autre sera numérique. À savoir vidéos, photos, sculptures photographiées etc. Je vais devoir pas mal bouger et je ne souhaite donc pas prendre mon MBP avec moi. J'ai décidé de présenter mon travail sur mon iPad. Plus pratique, et plus agréable pour les jurys je pense. 
J'ai donc cherché des appli portfolio sur l'App store, et 4 retiennent mon attention. Foliobook, Portfolio for iPad, Portfolio Pro for iPad, Xtrafolio. Toutes sont vendues entre 10 et 15. Ce qui est une belle somme tout de même. Je ne veux donc pas me planter dans mon choix. 

Ma question est donc : est ce que des artistes/graphistes/photographes/designers/architectes ou autres sur ce forum ont testé ces différentes appli et pourraient donc m'en témoigner les avantages ou les inconvénients ? 

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (5 Mars 2013)

Perso, j'utilise Good Reader avec un PDF généré par mes soins. 

Ou un document Keynote que j'ai créé sur le Mac ou directement sur le iPad. Keynote est un excellent visionneur de diapo, ça fait des présentations très clean.


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (5 Mars 2013)

Oui pourquoi pas Keynote... Mais l'avantage de ces portfolio serait la création de dossier, le classement des images, le fait de pouvoir donner un titre à chacune d'elles de manière simple etc...


----------



## Gwen (5 Mars 2013)

Un portfolio est toujours présenté dans un ordre précis. L&#8217;avantage de Keynote, c&#8217;est de pouvoir faire des sections en fonction de tes besoins. Avec des liens hypertextes, il est possible ensuite de sauter une partie ou de revenir à une autre.

C&#8217;est vraiment un outil de présentation interactif. Et surtout, c&#8217;est facilement gérable, pas de surprise une fois devant le client.


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (6 Mars 2013)

Merci de tes conseils. J'ai finalement acheté Xtrafolio, qui s'avère être ce que je cherchais.


----------



## Gwen (6 Mars 2013)

En effet, ça a l&#8217;air très très bien comme logiciel. C&#8217;est très différent d&#8217;une présentation linéaire Keynote.


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (7 Mars 2013)

Oui, c'est beaucoup plus convivial. Le client peut s'en servir aisément, naviguer dans les galeries, etc. Par contre Xtrafolio, une fois rempli d'un millier de photos, et pleins de sous dossiers, rame un peu... Portfolio for iPad a l'air plus stable... J'espère qu'une mise à jour corrigera ça. Que je n'ai pas de regrets à avoir.


----------

